# Microsoft Word 2007 help...



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

So, I started school recently and all of my work has to be turned in under this program or a newer program. I have an HP Media Center PC and I thought it already had this program, but it doesn't. I am under the free trial right now but it runs out on Jan. 11th. Anyone know where I can buy this software CHEAP cuz what I am finding so far is $150. Can't afford that! 
Also, I have to get a webcam and mike. What is a decent brand that is affordable but will transmit decent quality?
Thanks!


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

bajiay said:


> So, I started school recently and all of my work has to be turned in under this program or a newer program. I have an HP Media Center PC and I thought it already had this program, but it doesn't. I am under the free trial right now but it runs out on Jan. 11th. Anyone know where I can buy this software CHEAP cuz what I am finding so far is $150. Can't afford that!
> Also, I have to get a webcam and mike. What is a decent brand that is affordable but will transmit decent quality?
> Thanks!


If you are a student at an accredited college or other post secondary institution, Microsoft provides their software (read legit..not pirated) to students for a very reasonable price. Keep in mind that you may have to purchase Office 2010 as I am not sure if 2007 is even for sale anymore. Check with the college bookstore or ask student services for help with this.

As for the webcam, there are plenty at Amazon.com that will work perefectly for your needs without spending $150.00. For example, the MS lifecam are decent for the price.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Check on E-Bay. I usually find excellent prices there -- even cheaper than the educational rate through MS. I just checked, and found one for $74.95 with free shipping.

www.gradware.com has the 2010 professional version for $99.00. That's a great price. Makes me wish I were still a student. NOT!


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Check on E-Bay. I usually find excellent prices there -- even cheaper than the educational rate through MS.


Buyer beware when it comes to purchasing MS software on Ebay. The software may look legit until you try and activate it and it fails meanwhile the seller on Ebay has disappeared... Also MS is very aggressive in pursuing both sellers and buyers of pirated software on Ebay.

There are also very misleading items for sale that at first glance look like MS office for dirt cheap but are not.....


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Didn't think of the school having it. Good idea! Will give them a call.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I got mine through a link on my online class. It was $70.00 through the school link (in 2009) and for an extra $9.95 I am able to re-download as many times as needed as long as I still have my key. Just had to do just that as I reformatted and reloaded.
The 2010 version may be more $.


----------

